# Training Preparations



## iamcanadian3885 (15 Jun 2003)

Hey I was wondering if anyone could give me a quick reference on a training prep schedule.  Basically what and how to work out in order to maintain a good level of endurance as well as physical strength.

Thanks


----------



## inferno (15 Jun 2003)

Yeah, I was looking for the same thing as well. Some sort of "plan" to work with. To follow and use while working out. It makes the most sense!


----------



## iamcanadian3885 (20 Jun 2003)

Ya it‘d do us both a great deal.
You goin regs or reserves inferno?


----------



## iamcanadian3885 (20 Jun 2003)

Ya it‘d do us both a great deal.
You goin regs or reserves inferno?


----------



## D-n-A (20 Jun 2003)

I‘m a PRes, an i‘m about to go on my BMQ course within the next few weeks

what I‘m doing to prep for it is

2 Mile runs (gonna slowly work up to 4, but thats not for BMQ, I wanna try prep for Airborne)

Pushups i usually just try to max out or just do like 25-30

I used to lift weights during school(since one of my classes was weight lifting)

I also did like a 3 mile ruckmarch at the park I live by, with a sprint from the end of my road to my house

hmm, i think thats it for me


----------



## holywars33 (20 Jun 2003)

Here are some good sites that have helped me develop a schedule:

 http://www.navyseals.com/community/navyseals/navysealworkout_main.cfm 

 http://www.stewsmith.com/swimvideo.htm 

I have kept up the seals stuff and modify it slightly depending on how I feel/bored I am.


----------



## yot (20 Jun 2003)

o ya, I find that yesterday, it may help u little bit about the BT, but this one is U.S...let‘s see if it helps u or not.

 http://www.goarmy.com/basic/index.htm


----------



## ProPatria05 (20 Jun 2003)

yot

The avatar/image you selected to show with your user name is the rank insignia for a Second Lieutenant i.e. a Commissioned Officer. From your posts, it appears that you are in the application process. 

Being new, I‘m sure you did not intend this, but perhaps you should choose a different icon so as not to give people the impression that you are a Commissioned Officer.


----------



## inferno (20 Jun 2003)

I am going regular. Full time for me, all the way.


----------



## kurokaze (20 Jun 2003)

D-n-A, I would not recommend running with the
ruck on.  Shuffling is okay, but sprinting is
not a good idea.  All it would take is one little
slip and an akward fall and you could end up in
a world of hurt.

On another note, the navy seal workout is great
reference to get yourself ready for BMQ.


----------



## inferno (20 Jun 2003)

The SEAL workout for me would not work.
If I went out there and started running, even slowly, I would cause a world of havok on my body parts. I‘m not ready to start running.

I went hiking yesterday and it was fine.
But for someone to just start running who is not ready, the Run-Walk program is great.

However i don‘t have it around anywhere.


----------



## kurokaze (20 Jun 2003)

inferno, what happens when you try to run/jog?

The run-walk system is great for beginners.


----------



## Fader (20 Jun 2003)

DNA you spring with your ruck on?  I wouldn‘t go around doing that if I were you.  You twist your ankle, especially wearing the old school boots, you‘re in a lot of trouble (not with the military per se, although I think there‘s a new insurance policy covering reservist doing PT on their own time now), in that you could get a really, really bad injury.


----------



## inferno (20 Jun 2003)

If right now I try to run/jog I get shinsplints - and extreme ankle pains. 

My body isn‘t used to dealing with the pressue.


----------



## Apocalypse (20 Jun 2003)

http://www.homemakers.com/features/marathon/charts/5k.gif  
Started this 2 weeks ago and I can really see the results.

  http://www.benning.army.mil/usapfs/Training/index.htm  
This site helped me out a lot.

I would also suggest go to a a recruiting  center and ask them to give you a pamphlet called Strength and muscular endurance. I have this and it is a really big help, they also have others on jogging and walking and few others, you might want to check those out aswell.

 http://www.bodyforlife.com/training.shtml


----------



## D-n-A (20 Jun 2003)

oh, didnt think about that

good point you guys brought up


also, I wasnt wearing the old combat boots at the time, I was wearing a pair of jungle boots I bought at a surplus store, lot‘s more comfortable an keep your feet cool


----------



## iamcanadian3885 (23 Jun 2003)

Thanks a lot guys... I can‘t wait for basic, but being prepared properly is gonna make it that much better... Just another quick question, whats a good prepared running distance for Pres basic.  Like right now I‘m setting a 3km minimum goal for distance, is this good?

Thanks


----------



## kurokaze (23 Jun 2003)

3K minimum will probably be ok (that‘s where I
started).  I would recommend that you bump that 
up to 5K though.

It wouldn‘t be unheard of to run 8-10K on basic.


----------



## iamcanadian3885 (24 Jun 2003)

Ya I guess 5 would be a lot better, don‘t want to go in with the bare minimum... Guess I‘ll try the work up schedule Apocalypse posted.  8-10 kms tho eh... Thats quite the run.  Ah well, better get used to it


----------



## yot (24 Jun 2003)

run 5km everyday?


----------



## klumanth (24 Jun 2003)

Some important tips on running.
Get good running shoes.  Since I‘ve been in I spend about $80-$90 every 6 - 8 months on good running shoes.  Some people opt for court shoes and they pay by having to endure shin splints and the like.  

Take it easy.  If you are just starting to run, leave at least a day or so between runs so muscles can repair.  When I first started I ran up to 5k for 10 days in a row but I had to stop for quite a while because of some really painful shin splints and other muscle injuries.


----------



## kurokaze (24 Jun 2003)

One thing that really helped me on basic with
the running was to just switch the brain off.
Look at the guy in front of you and follow him.
Simple as that, don‘t think about anything other
than just following him (or her as the case 
maybe).  Of course if you don‘t have anyone to
follow (i.e. running alone) it makes it that much
harder, but then its just pure will power.

Oh and breathe through your stomache!


----------



## iamcanadian3885 (24 Jun 2003)

Thanks for the tips, Kurokaze and Maven... 
Ya most of the time my biggest problem is the fact that I end up running alone, its always been easier when someone else is around.  The problem is, I‘m the only one I know of around here that gets up and goes for a run early in the morning.

So I guess I need to stick to it whether alone or not, and try for longer distances, I never really do too much too far, so I guess I should start going more of a distance.

btw thanks to everyone who has posted, its a great deal of help


----------



## Bert (24 Jun 2003)

For BMQ, the CF says you can bring your own running shoes.  They also state that the shoes must be non-marking.  I‘ve checked around for good running shoes, but a majority of them mark.
Court/tennis shoes come in non-marking varieties yet lack the mid-sole spongy-cushioning.
Can you recommend a running shoe or cross trainer make/model that is non-marking?


----------



## kurokaze (24 Jun 2003)

Well I have Saucony Trigon Durable.

  http://www.saucony.com/product_detail.aspx?modelID=10000009&shoeID=10000022&type=M  

They didn‘t markup the parade square that I could
see and they are a really good pair of running 
shoes.

Highly recommend them.  They retailed for about
$140 for me.


----------



## Korus (24 Jun 2003)

Kurokaze‘s point is very good. I find that when I think specifically about running while I‘m running, it gets harder.

Some of my fondest memories from basic are when we went for runs in the rain, all wearing our green rainjackets.. It was fun.


----------



## klumanth (24 Jun 2003)

I wouldn‘t worry about getting a specific non-marking running shoe.  Any aasics, nike, reebok, or [insert brand name] pair of runners will be do.


----------



## Joel85 (24 Jun 2003)

I bought a pair of Mizuno "Wave Riders" and they‘re the best **** running shoes I ever bought, and they don‘t mark. The only thing I don‘t like about them is that they are useless for sports. Don‘t try to play basketball with them, they kill your shins. Quite expensive though, mine were 160$, so you have to be serious about running. 


 http://www.mizunousa.com/products.nsf/ProductSearch/594FCC3542D4FFA185256CC3006811FA?opendocument


----------



## deathwing5 (9 Jul 2003)

my shins freakin hurt when I run, i dont know if it‘s my new shoes, or that i‘ve been running even harder and on pavement. I heard pavement supposedly gives a beating on your legs.


----------



## McInnes (9 Jul 2003)

pavement bad. mud slippery. grass too soft.
rubber mulch good     get a proper track to run on. thats the best surface for running on.


----------



## deathwing5 (10 Jul 2003)

I have this really stupid habit of pushing my body when it shouldn‘t be. Like running when my shins are still hurting. Always feels like it doesnt heal fast enough.


----------



## Marek (10 Jul 2003)

Having your body physicly fit and ready for basic is always a plus, however remember the whole point of basic is to mold us physicaly and mentaly.


----------



## deathwing5 (10 Jul 2003)

any tips for interview? i always feel like i have insufficient amount of info to be ready. I even filled out my interview preparation sheet, i‘m hoping they dont ask questions that catch me off guard.


----------



## McInnes (11 Jul 2003)

You shouldnt prepare anyways, even if you knew everything about it. They are interviewing you to see that you are suitable. ie. wont turn around and start shooting random people when given a gun, wont break down crying when x happens. they want to make sure that they are making a worthwhile investment. also, no one is really supposed to say what there interviewer asked them, or what the questions are on their cfat, stuff like that.


----------



## klumanth (11 Jul 2003)

You should study your trade picks for the interview as they will ask you about them.  They
‘re not going to recommend you to a trade you know nothing about.  The only other thing I remember being caught off guard with was trying to remember when the last time I had done any sort of drug and how many times.  They will ask you how much beer you drink, how much caffeine, how many cigarettes etc. you take in.


----------



## deathwing5 (11 Jul 2003)

yeah thanks guys.  I should just try to enjoy the 11 day break i have till the interview.  When u have alot of time on your hands it makes you think too deep into it, when you shouldnt.
I know like the entire booklet on what we do in the artillery cuz i read about it so much.


----------



## deathwing5 (13 Jul 2003)

I really have nothing to tell them if they ask about leadership skills, I never liked to lead. I‘m very self-reliant so I enjoy having a leader more than leading.


----------



## deathwing5 (13 Jul 2003)

Hey, is there actual war games in the CF?  between the regiments, using lasers and blanks?


----------



## Mat-V (13 Jul 2003)

Hehe do not worry about the interview ARTY. The job of the interviewer is not to find a reason to kick you out of his office. He only wants to know if you know what you‘re doing and who you are. He‘ll want to know why you want to be a member of the Canadian Forces and if you have the slightest idea of what‘s awaiting you in your chosen trades. He‘ll want to know what you do with your spare time, if you work and if you enjoy life in general. It only last an hour and it‘s pretty informal. Do not worry about your leadership skills. It is important if you want to be an officer but he‘s human too and he knows not everybody is at the same level. Some like to lead, others dont and some have no idea cause they never found themself in such a situation. Basically if you show you really want to join the army, you chose your trades carefully and you know them, are willing to wield a weapon and use it if necessary, have no bad drinking and/or smoking habits and have a job and are moderatly(sp?) educated you are a good candidate.
Knowing a tiny bit about the Canadian Forces recent history might help to. You even filed the interview question sheet. Aside from a question on the CF recent history, I could find all the answers to the questions I was asked on that sheet. I know were not suppose to talk about this but you guy was worrying to much for me to do nothing about it   .


----------



## deathwing5 (13 Jul 2003)

Thanks bro, I have like 10 days and it‘s agonizing waiting.  It would be a huge disgrace for me if i didnt make it, cuz i work hard everyday especially to help my family and serious about the army life.


----------



## riggs (14 Jul 2003)

Try running in 5 min intervals.{I started 2 min run 3 min walk} I am now doing 4.5 min run .5 min walk. I am not a runner type at all {6‘6" 280 lbs}. I also started a circit traing program with dumbbells this also helped with my cardio and strenth. This really worked for me in 6 months I lost 45 lbs, motivation to become a solider really helped to. I hope this helps.


----------



## deathwing5 (14 Jul 2003)

I guess you can‘t avoid weight loss when you run. I gotta eat more cuz I can‘t afford to lose weight lol (5‘11, 130lbs) I‘m not much of a runner, but i can push pretty hard.  I have alot of upper body strength, I never thought about having to use my legs much so i never really worked them out, till I ran hard and now i‘m just starting to get over the pain of it and start working on the legs.  i want to gain more mass, so i can get bigger muscles. Man i‘d love to be 150 or 160 lbs, then i‘d have more weight to throw around.


----------



## Marek (15 Jul 2003)

he‘s a lightweight ladies and gents!....Arty how old are you?


----------



## McInnes (15 Jul 2003)

Hey arty, we‘re the same height and weight, i think i weigh 133 lbs and am 5‘11. i know what you mean, im a bloody feather


----------



## deathwing5 (15 Jul 2003)

lol.. hey come on man.
I just turned 17. Doesn‘t make us any less of a warrior right Mcinnes.  If not in the Canadian army i would‘ve been kurdish guerrilla fighter, or for sure a turkish soldier back home.


----------



## Cycophant (15 Jul 2003)

Besides, being smaller has its advantages.  Among others, your agility is generally much better.  Plus, you can sometimes surprise people.

I‘m in the same general boat.  5‘7", 130 pounds (barely).  Despite working out like a madman (3x a week for 3 months), my weight hasn‘t budged.  However, even others have been impressed how strong I am, considering my size.

Just use your size as an advantage, not a weakness.  Work hard to make sure as much of that weight is muscle and you‘ll never have a problem


----------



## deathwing5 (15 Jul 2003)

Agreed, we make smaller targets in war as well I can bench press way more than alot of the bigger guys in my gym class, and usually i can equal the same amount of weights that some of the big guys are showing off with lol, i love that the most. Still though some more weight for me would mean alot, I could propably be a better grappler.


----------



## Mat-V (16 Jul 2003)

Size does not mean anything. Some guys dont have the same ability to build muscle mass as easyly or as fast as others. It‘s all a matter of genetics but that does not mean you cant do the same things and be as good at the job as the big guys. Keep working hard and eventually you‘ll be able to show ‘em you‘re no push over    You might never have big legs and arms but your muscles will be as good as theirs.


----------



## JDG (20 Jul 2003)

For weightlifting, it‘s actually better to be on the small side.  People with short arms have a much easier time lifting weights and doing push ups than taller folk.  

Push ups are absolute ****  for me because I have really long arms and a narrow chest.  No matter how hard I work at it, I can never seem to do any more than 19-22 push ups.  Sit ups, running and most everything else, however, is not a problem.


----------



## deathwing5 (20 Jul 2003)

Yes that is true. Easier to lift more on the smaller side.


----------



## Mat-V (20 Jul 2003)

JDG keep working hard and you‘ll do a lot more eventually. Im 6‘2" ,very skiny and have long arms too but I can do 50 real push ups (all the way down and up) any time. I think it‘s not very good but it‘s getting a little bit better every month. Keep pushing yourself, work to the limit of your strenght and you‘ll make it past 22 push ups. No matter what you look like or how your body is built you have the same potential as anybody else. Work hard, regularly and eat well.


----------



## deathwing5 (20 Jul 2003)

Man after working out for 7 months, its getting harder and harder to drag my ***  off to the gym.  I dont know if it‘s the summer or what.  if i dont workout for even 1 day i feel like i‘m getting weaker. Me dont like.


----------



## Spr.Earl (20 Jul 2003)

Hey guy‘s the best muscle you can build is by good hard mauel labour not in the gym!!
Why? when working you are using all you muscle‘s!
In the gym you are only training on set of muscle‘s at a time were in good hard work you use all you muscle‘s at once.

One of the best exercise‘s is swimming,do all the differant stroke‘s i.e. breast,over arm,butterfly,and treading water you are using all your muscle‘s at low impact!

That‘s how I past selction twice at the age 42,43.
just the pool and doing sit up‘s and push up‘s and practised my running.


----------



## deathwing5 (20 Jul 2003)

Yes i know, I do janitor work that requires u to work long hours. Hauling crap, constant sweeping, mopping, going up and down stairs, all sorts of muscles get worked but the one affected most is the brain. You get bored out of your mind and you have nothing to do but think.  
Doing waterproofing was fun, having to dig to the basement level, then filling the hole again, carrying rocks and gravel bags. Shoveling mostly.
It feels better than working out.  especially loading trucks with cases of beer that feels good for some reason. No i wasnt sampling. Maybe a bit.


----------



## deathwing5 (20 Jul 2003)

ahhh that‘s some good shiznat, i should try some swimming.  You know i really can‘t tell if i‘m swimming the right way, most of the time when i try to breathe in, i suck in water.  So how often do you swim? and how long.


----------



## deathwing5 (20 Jul 2003)

By the way can anyone do one handed pushups, and how many, and also what‘s your style of doing them.


----------



## brneil (20 Jul 2003)

For those of you strugling with physical preparation I would recommend push ups using a Swiss ball.  Alternating sets with hands on the ball and then with feet on the ball brings your core into play and works more full body than standard push ups.


----------

